# Most beautiful skyline I have ever seen: The Hague, Netherlands



## Seattleguy (Feb 19, 2006)

Last year on a whim I visited The Hague and was simply blown away by the beauty of the skyline. This area of town was designed much like the Potzdammer Platz in Berlin with a comglomeration of the world's best architects working together, but comes off much better. It is calle De Resident and was done in the 1980's, mostly in the Postmodern style. Often Postmodern comes off as dated, but here it comes off as timeless. Every building seems to be designed to work with the others in concert and although the tallest is only about 30 stories, they appear to soar into the sky. The pedestrian mall is most impressive. Richard Meier's European Law Courts is much, much more impressive in person than in photographs and comes off very classical and timeless. The scale of the whole project is very pedestrian friendly and the Michael Graves tower ( the one with the two pointed roofs) is a very nice reference to local Dutch architecture.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1352948032032991809SWiXPS 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1352954599032991809CiiUus
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1352956097032991809mHPxIU
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1353057282032991809DwtBhl 
http:http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1353057480032991809xiXXUk
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1353058000032991809kEyGnH 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1353058000032991809kEyGnH 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/352946893/1353058530032991809HZsjPG


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Very nice pictures of a city we rarely see photos of.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice!! !Thanks!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

some intresting scrapers and a nice view at the city.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

If Den Haag is the best you have ever seen........
that is sad


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

OMG, I hate the post modern Michael Graves designes... The Hague is nice, but not this area IMO.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

hmm is nice but is not the best i ever seen


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The height of the buildings is not impressive indeed (the tallest just 140 m),
but the skyline is well composed and the architecture is very good.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Glad you liked The Hague. Richard Meier's building is actually the City Hall and Central Library though, not the European Law Courts


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Den Haag is a great city to visit. Unfortunately most foreigners go to Amsterdam, and maybe to Delft. But in my opinion Den Haag is definitely worth to visit. It's not that big, but has a perfect mix of classic Dutch buildings and modern office buildings. 

I love Rotterdam, but I dare to say Den Haag is the most beautiful city of the Netherlands.


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

this is nothing but a skyline. A single high-rise, another weired structure (DE BORST = the breast in Dutch) and a few buildings around, and that's it. I've been living there, and I must say that this looks absolutely grey and sad, like the everyday sky.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Reese said:


> ..another weired structure (DE BORST = the breast in Dutch)..


You mean the Haagse Tieten? (The Hague Titties)


----------



## Reese (Feb 22, 2006)

CborG said:


> You mean the Haagse Tieten? (The Hague Titties)


yup! 
de borst: expression from a "rotterdamer" (feyenoord fan!)
must say they are quite imaginative in Holland, especially with sex stuff
By the way, de borst, de tieten, (the boops or whatever you want!), are not so far from the red light district of he Hague.... (0)(0)


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

alex537 said:


> hmm is nice but is not the best i ever seen


Agreed.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's a nice skyline but not the most beautiful for me!


----------

